
Avoiding SQL - DjDarkman
http://blog.istvan-antal.ro/2011/01/avoiding-sql/
======
bergie
Cleaner code is one of the reasons. There are several:
[http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/why_you_should_use_a_content_repos...](http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/why_you_should_use_a_content_repository_for_your_application/)

